# A laser level for woodworking and more



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wish they had made these 40 yrs ago ;-(


----------



## devann

Bob, there are a lot of tools I have now that I wish we could've had 20 years ago. Forty years ago I was still riding dirt bikes & getting my butt kicked by them.

vonhagen, with what I know about the Leica name I believe the unit is on the pricey side. I looked it up but couldn't find out how much $. What did you spend on yours? The accuracy on their website claims to be about twice the accuracy of the Stanley. But then again when I check the Stanley with my plumb bob I find out that Stanley to be twice as accurate as the manufacture claims. I figure this is a case of CMA from the makers standpoint and one I bet the Leica people practice too.

I'm looking forward to your next project post


----------



## mark88

i have the exact same laser level! I've had it for atleast 2 yrs now. I love it! It does the trick and its ALOT cheaper than havinbg to buy a dewalt one or other spiffy brand.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have , as have many others, spent hours with string & plumb bobs;-(( When laser pointers first came out, I taped one to my level, zeroed it in and it was pretty good ;-)) Now look what they have!! Awesome!


----------



## gabrielmasa

@mark But Dewalt & stanley are from the same company. Don't know why theres much diff in price.


----------



## Chefff

I think Stanley is best for leveling even while dehydrated wood cutting and other level related work in high surfaces


----------

